# US trailer Mex>US pulled by Non-owner expat



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

I own a 6x10 enclosed cargo trailer which was brought into Mexico on the same permit as my RV. Trailer is registered in California.

Another expat (FM3) would like to rent the trailer to haul some personal items home to Texas and then return it to us in Ajijíc.

I am concerned that since the trailer is on the permit with the RV, the two must always be together when crossing the border.

Can anyone clear this up for me?


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

I am pretty sure that the trailer does have to be with the RV to take it out of Mexico. Someone with the correct info should post soon to clarify.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, the trailer and the RV are imported as a unit and must remain a unit when crossing the border.
A real complication would arise if you let another person, who doesn't own the trailer, borrow it. They could exit Mexico and probably not have any problems. However, when they returned, the trailer would become part of their vehicle's 'importada temporal'. They would never be able to leave Mexico without the trailer, and neither would your RV. What a 'Catch-22'. 
Don't loan your trailer. You'll both fall into a trap.
If you want to help your friend, tow your own trailer to the USA and have it removed from your 'importada'. Get the receipts. Sell the trailer to your friend. Re-import your vehicle without the trailer.


----------

